# Hound Dog Pups Need Good Homes-Missouri



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, I've been offline for many months now, computer went kaput, then life got even busier than usual, just no computer time. Now my computer is back, but haven't had time to put it back together! So I'm borrowing my sisters computer for tonight to post about my puppies who need good homes.
These pups are pure hound. Someone I know had a litter of pups, unplanned pups. The sire and dam are both his dogs and both hounds. He was going to kill them when he discovered their existence, so I asked if I could take them home. There were 4 pups, 3 girls and 1 boy. Their eyes were open but they were far from being ready to be weaned. They wouldn't lap goats milk, I tried bottling them but they wouldn't suck any type of nipple. I managed to syringe enough milk into them for the first couple, days, then after talking to my vet, started syringing them a dogfood/goat milk gruel. After about a week of this several times a day, they started lapping the gruel from a shallow dish. My sister helped me name them, since everyone needs a name! The girls were dubbed Mystique, Rogue, and Storm. The lone boy became Wolverine. Shortly after the naming, Mystique was injured(never did figure out how), and was unable to use her back-end. We nursed her along but she faded rapidly and we were forced to put her down as it became obvious she was in pain. The remaining 3 pups did well on their gruel and really started to grow. They started eating more solid foods. I took a trip and was gone for a couple of weeks. Upon return, I found that the puppies looked great and were growing, but they had a terrible load of lice. So now, two lice treatments later, they are lice-free and ready for new homes. They are getting quite long and leggy, and I'm too broke to keep feeding them since they are ready to go to new homes.LOL!! I'm going to charge a re-homing fee of $25. Which doesn't begin to cover even the food they have eaten, but hopefully will help insure they get a quality home. If someone were to want more than one, that re-homing fee can be adjusted to your advantage or even waived completely to the right home!
*TO GOOD HOME ONLY*. They are about to be wormed again, are healthy and friendly. My young niece and nephew have helped socialize them the past couple of months. I'm leaving the choice of shots up to the new owners. Their heritage is working hound dog, so I'd guess these guys could be trained to work. Or just be a good companion for someone. Please help me find these guys good homes! Stress on the *good*, they have had enough of a hard road for their short lives. Pictures taken about two weeks ago. They are live wires so the pics are not the best. We haven't had sunshine since then, which makes getting newer pictures quite challenging. They have been around cattle, other dogs and cats. If anyone would be interested, I could meet you in Mountain Grove almost any day for nothing, and possibly as far as Springfield or West Plains for the cost of gas. Please call or text with questions.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Hound Puppies all have homes! Thanks!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, I am so glad! I was having arguments with myself over getting them. LOL.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you for finding them homes!


----------

